# adding RAM to a Toshiba laptop



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

My Satellite Pro L300 has 2 slots for Ram but only 1 -1GB card card '
I ordered a 1 GB for the extra slot .Do i need to remove battery ,
or use a anti static wrist device or a pad to insert the card?

CT911967 CT12864AC800.M8FM8 1GB UPGRADE FOR A TOSHIBA SATELLITE PRO L300-EZ1502 SYSTEM from CRucial


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I always remove the battery, but I tend to be overly cautious. Haven't used a wrist strap, but I'm very careful handling memory.

I've always used matched pairs and never had a problem. Manufacturers recommend this and it may just be a way to sell more memory, but I have heard of problems when it wasn't done.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

kt82 said:


> My Satellite Pro L300 has 2 slots for Ram but only 1 -1GB card card '
> I ordered a 1 GB for the extra slot .Do i need to remove battery ,
> or use a anti static wrist device or a pad to insert the card?
> 
> CT911967 CT12864AC800.M8FM8 1GB UPGRADE FOR A TOSHIBA SATELLITE PRO L300-EZ1502 SYSTEM from CRucial


How is it working out for you?


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

maybe i should get a second card .will it hurt anything to try the 1 card approach?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

This is a WAG, but I think the problem would be performance or crashes from any difference between the SIMMs. If it doesn't work, just remove the SIMM you installed and go from there.


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

di n't get to it .had 5 service calls this weekend .


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

well I poped it in and it installed went of with out a hitch
surfing seems to be faster as in the lagging has stopped 
got to try seeking alpha now


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

kt82 said:


> well I poped it in and it installed went of with out a hitch
> surfing seems to be faster as in the lagging has stopped
> got to try seeking alpha now


Glad it worked out OK. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I always enjoy hearing the final results.


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

I put it on the shelf last year because it kept stopping and now for $15 it is flowing again .
but now since it is running VISTA ,MS will probably make it obsolete again
have you tried a Linux OS ?/


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

kt82 said:


> have you tried a Linux OS ?/


 I worked some with SCO Unix and Linux came later. So I'm really not all that familiar with Linux differences. That said ,,,

Linux is powerful, fast, very stable and gives you a lot of power, but isn't for the faint-of-heart. Yes, you can run windows programs using Wine (and others), but first you usually have to compile the OS and then make it work like you want it to. Quite a few good implementations are available for download at no charge.

A lot of commands to learn how to use to do things Windows does automatically. Google Linux commands. The Mount command is a good example. You should be able configure the OS to do pretty much anything you want, but there is a pretty steep learning curve. Not trying to talk you out of it, just want you to be aware.

OBTW: Never run as Superuser or Root unless absolutely necessary. All security is bypassed and a rogue application could trash your system. Or you could unintentionally trash it! "*Danger, Will Robinson!!*"


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

It looked like it is for some one who has clue or wants to learn programming.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Not really programming, just very basic, down-in-the-trenches computing. Sort of like DOS with more arcane commands. 

A local mentor is highly recommended and might load Linux on a CD or flash-drive so you could boot your computer with Linux and play around with it. You would just need modify your BIOS boot sequence to check the CD and/or USB ports before it checks the hard disk (where Windows resides).

I guess I'm not fazed by it since I started in the 1960s when a lot of programs and data were still on 80-column punch cards and the control terminal was an electric typewriter. Bill Gates may have still been in grade school then. :laughing:


----------



## brettuk (Sep 10, 2015)

Just make sure you get the correct RAM, a few people I know bought desktop RAM for a laptop.. lol

Brett


----------

